# 3.6 4motion 6 speed swap



## Derek_APE (Jul 21, 2016)

Just letting everyone know I just finished a 6speed manual swap in my 2007 3.6 4motion passat wagon. Hit me up if your interested to learn more about the process


----------



## emdubs (Aug 21, 2015)

Derek_APE said:


> Just letting everyone know I just finished a 6speed manual swap in my 2007 3.6 4motion passat wagon. Hit me up if your interested to learn more about the process


Absolutely interested! Any chance you'd write it up and post it here for all interested parties?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Yes post up the details,I plan to do this whenever my CC's Automatic sneezes wrong. 2008 TT VR was what I had planned to use as a donor for the drivetrain and then just CC manual pieces for the other interior and manual bits. Any coding issues or unique driving issues?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is what he posted in the B6 forum:


Derek_APE said:


> I'll be 100% honest I'm still working out some bugs with the car. The car sat for a year due to a bad trans until I was able to get around to doing the trans swap. As of right now I have a parking brake fault, abs light (due to parking brake fault I believe) and an airbag light (bad sensor under the passenger seat) but the car is now my daily driver and is a blast to drive!! ?
> 
> Here is a complete parts list
> -2004 r32 transmission
> ...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I made the trek over to Anderson Performance Engineering here are some of the pics:


----------



## Derek_APE (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry for the delayed response. I don't get on here much. Pm me if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Derek_APE said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I don't get on here much. Pm me if you have any questions. Thanks!


Can you answer questions in this thread so that everyone can benefit?


----------



## Derek_APE (Jul 21, 2016)

No issues so far. I drive it about 100 miles every day. I am fighting an EPB fault but it was present before the swap. Parking brake button dodnt fix it so the EPB module is next..VERY fun car to drive!! I'm sure the exhaust and uni tune play a part in that as well. Lol


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Does it over rev when you shift from gear to gear while driving hard? Did you install a clutch switch?


----------



## Derek_APE (Jul 21, 2016)

It has the typical vw rev float. But nothing abnormal because it was swapped. And as of right now I just have an always grounded relay to run the starter. When I get some free time I will wire the ground wire up to the clutch pedal switch. I work 2 jobs (operations specialist for a natural gas pipeline co, and running my shop) along with raising a family, so my free time is minimal. Haha


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I can respect that, thanks


----------



## c_cright (Mar 15, 2009)

*This is sweet*

Sick someone did it, eventually I'm sure it'll be all buttoned up like it would from factory. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just so everyone's aware, you can also use the manual trans, trans mount, shift box, and axles out of a 2008 Audi TT 3.2.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

kevin splits said:


> Just so everyone's aware, you can also use the manual trans, trans mount, shift box, and axles out of a 2008 Audi TT 3.2.


That’s actually the combo I figured I’d run. I haven’t seen anyone mention it but wouldn’t it make sense to swap out the rear diff to keep the rations the same?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

The rear diff from mk4/TT mounting points are different and wouldn’t bolt up to B6 rear sub-frame. Also the Haldex module is old, would need to swap in newer module.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

nycdub2 said:


> The rear diff from mk4/TT mounting points are different and wouldn’t bolt up to B6 rear sub-frame. Also the Haldex module is old, would need to swap in newer module.


Good info, is that case with the 2008 TT too?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

In terms of mounting points the MK4/TT are the same, MK5/TT/A3/RS3 are the same, Tiguan 5N1 & 5N2/Q3/SQ3/RSQ3 are the same, and B6/Euro B7/CC are the same. 

I believe that B6 & Tiguan are compatible in mounting points.9


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

G60ING said:


> Good info, is that case with the 2008 TT too?


Did you ever wind up starting this swap? I'm looking into it again and was wondering who else had feedback on the re-coding efforts and general driveability of the car.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Did you ever wind up starting this swap? I'm looking into it again and was wondering who else had feedback on the re-coding efforts and general driveability of the car.


I’ve never done it. If my automatic transmission blew up tomorrow I’d do it in a heartbeat. I have a manual 3.6 corrado and while I have some rev hang it is still worth it and I’ve learned to not let that rev hang dampen the experience.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Did you ever wind up starting this swap? I'm looking into it again and was wondering who else had feedback on the re-coding efforts and general driveability of the car.


What re-coding efforts are you asking about?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## Arthurt285 (Sep 12, 2018)

Good info. Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRNY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Derek_APE said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I don't get on here much. Pm me if you have any questions. Thanks!


any chance you can get another one of them custom mounts done? I'd like to have one for when my auto trans grenades itself.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I was at the junkyard a few weeks ago and pulled some of the manual swap parts from a 2010 6 speed 2L CC with no issues. It was a good experience on the work I’m for when I pull my car apart. I’m not looking forward to pulling the heat shield and driveshaft. 

When pulling the clutch pedal it was a pain to find the top nut. I had a friend send me pics from all data to verify its location as its somewhat hidden. The pics are below.

I also forgot to bring my factory brake pedal release tool and broke the clip but that’s fine it’s available separately. 

When I do this manual swap I plan to pull the engine and transmission to do chains/guides and all other high mileage maintance items like water pump, thermostat hoses and what not.












































The parts I was able to pull:


































































A 40k mk4 R32 transmission:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

VRNY1 said:


> any chance you can get another one of them custom mounts done? I'd like to have one for when my auto trans grenades itself.


Just buy this bracket:


----------



## Victor112 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi 
I have a 2000 vw golf 2.8 vr6 4M with a 6 speed manual. Im thinking of putting a r36 engine in to it. Does anyone know if the 2.8 6 speed manual transmission fits the r36 engine?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Victor112 said:


> Hi
> I have a 2000 vw golf 2.8 vr6 4M with a 6 speed manual. Im thinking of putting a r36 engine in to it. Does anyone know if the 2.8 6 speed manual transmission fits the r36 engine?
> Thank you very much!!


Bolts right on


----------

